# Valentines flowers for the PAX, LOL....



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Are they ****ing kidding me, where is my barf bag.

Valentine's Day is right around the corner! This Saturday, February 14, we're going to surprise some lucky riders with roses when they request Uber-courtesy of Uber, and handed out by you (at no cost to you!).

*Because there are limited quantities of roses available, we've only invited our top partners-like you-to participate in this promotion.*

*How does it work?*

All you have to do is go to your local Costco (we will tell you what your assigned Costco location is) *on the morning of Saturday, February 14 *to pick up the roses and a special pre-printed card. You will then give these to your riders on Valentine's Day!

We may not be able to accommodate everyone, so make sure to sign up soon!

*Interested in participating?* *Then click the button below to sign up!*


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol, at no cost to you, except your gas and time and you have to carry those things in your car, and hopefully the female pax doesn't take it as an unwanted advance


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

What a joke.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

Soullust said:


> Lol, at no cost to you, except your gas and time and you have to carry those things in your car, and hopefully the female pax doesn't take it as an unwanted advance


I'd only give them out to hot girls.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I got the notice, too, but it doesn't appear that everyone did. Not sure what formula they used to determine who it would go to, but I signed up. I figure it will help my rating and might generate some tips. Yes, I realize how naive both those statements are, but barring a gnarly allergic reaction by a pax, it can't hurt.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

How desperate are you people, really.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

How much do you really hate Uber and the pax? They're not charging us for them, I was already going to be driving that night, why not brighten up someone's night and increase my chances of getting a tip?


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

I wasn't going to sign up for the Valentine's roses promo -- I hate the idea of having to store them, and I think it would be kinda creepy to hand them out to passengers. Do I give them to everyone? How many people dislike the (overpriced) commercialism of Valentine's Day and everything associated with it? I know I do.

So I finally decided to sign up for the promo and* I will give all of the roses to ladies at senior citizen facilities* that are on my way home from Costco. I was going to go to Costco this week anyway, so I will wait until Sat. am to shop there and I won't have to make a special trip for the roses.

Sign up today and you too can brighten someone's day on Saturday! (BTW, I will be dumping the Uber gift cards in the recycling bin.)


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Like I said desperate, I have done over 2500 trips, and never had to feed "not a 7 eleven" or hand roses to a pax , and my rating is 4.8. You are a glorified Taxi driver, nothing more nothing less, by doing Uber's bidding, all you are doing is humiliating yourself, you really think the pax will like you more "if that is what you are looking for" by handing them a red rose. I don't need the pax to love me, I need uber to love me "by not cutting my earnings by 40% and in the process telling me I am making more $" why should I make Uber the snakes in the grass look good and at the same time they have no problem giving me the anal probe treatment without any KY. They treat their drivers like crap "you know the dude in the drivers seat using his/her car", while constantly cutting the rates without hesitation or feedback from their "partners", like I said some people here are so gullible is beyond me , either that or you are REAL desperate.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I did it last year, awkward at best as most ladies had a date that you just made to look bad.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Personally, I would think desperate would equate to buying roses myself to give out to pax. The pax don't know where the rose came from and just because I'm a taxi driver, doesn't mean I can't help make someone's day a little better. And for the record, I am desperate which is why I'm still driving for Uber at all. We lost everything during my husband's cancer battle and we're still trying to dig out from it.

@LAuberX, was it awkward with everyone? Do you think it would work better coming from a woman rather than a man? Just picking your brain a bit since you've done it.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Personally, I would think desperate would equate to buying roses myself to give out to pax. The pax don't know where the rose came from and just because I'm a taxi driver, doesn't mean I can't help make someone's day a little better. And for the record, I am desperate which is why I'm still driving for Uber at all. We lost everything during my husband's cancer battle and we're still trying to dig out from it.
> 
> @LAuberX, was it awkward with everyone? Do you think it would work better coming from a woman rather than a man? Just picking your brain a bit since you've done it.


The pax will know where they came from "with the nice uber promo card attached to it", like I said gullible. All you will be doing is making uber look like the good guy, while at the same time they are giving you the anal probe treatment without any lubrication, maybe some people like to be treated like dirt, to each his/her own.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Cards get lost all the time, just sayin...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

This year no water, no gum, no flowers

Just like the bus we compete with.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Damn. Handing out roses. That's creepy. 

At Los angeles airport they make us hand out rate cards to passengers. I always tell them this is from lax to you. I don't want them to think I'm soliciting from them.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I won't be driving Valentine's.. Wasn't there supposed to be a boycott on Valentine's in LA/OC?


----------



## Dontpickupdrunks (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd do it if they paid me double


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Cards get lost all the time, just sayin...


How low will you go, really "must be an L.A thing I guess", and do you REALLY think that the PAX will think YOU got them the roses because you like them, LOL, they must think you are making great money with this Uber gig to go out of your way to buy them Roses.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dontpickupdrunks said:


> I'd do it if they paid me double


I would do it if they paid me back all the money I lost since they did their UberX cuts in NYC, until then they can kiss my ASS.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Are they ****ing kidding me, where is my barf bag.
> 
> Valentine's Day is right around the corner! This Saturday, February 14, we're going to surprise some lucky riders with roses when they request Uber-courtesy of Uber, and handed out by you (at no cost to you!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey Got my e mail from Uber today to pick up my rose's this weekend (Only some drivers will get them to hand out)......I'm one of the top performing drivers in Austin....Can't wait to see my rating go up....But it's a 4.88 now Maybe I will give the rose's to a homeless guy to sell at the street corner and we can split the profit......LOL


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Are they ****ing kidding me, where is my barf bag.
> 
> Valentine's Day is right around the corner! This Saturday, February 14, we're going to surprise some lucky riders with roses when they request Uber-courtesy of Uber, and handed out by you (at no cost to you!).
> 
> ...


Can you give them to guy's too ?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Can you give them to guy's too ?


Sure, Dice! And tell them a nursery rhyme too! "Hickory, Dickory, Dock.....BAM!! OOWWW!"


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> Sure, Dice! And tell them a nursery rhyme too! "Hickory, Dickory, Dock.....BAM!! OOWWW!"


Hickory dickory dock

some chick was sucking my cock

The clock struck two

I dropped my goo

I dumped the ***** on the next block


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeh, I didn't want to finish it on here...haha


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Hickory dickory dock
> 
> some chick was sucking my cock
> 
> ...


Cheating bastard!


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Can you give them to guy's too ?


Yes then they can re gift What a plan.......or maybe Gay....


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@Killeen Ubur I thought you put me on your ignore list. What happened, did you miss me?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Yes then they can re gift What a plan.......or maybe Gay....


Maybe a gay driver can give it to another gay guy and have a gay interlude.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Cards get lost all the time, just sayin...


From a woman, it would likely seem like a nice gesture. If you feel good about doing it, I say do it! Probably not necessary and may not impact your rating. Also may logistically be an issue if you end up with a full car of paxs and could be a bit messy if you keep inside the car. You don't want to have to keep them in the trunk because then it would be difficult to give them out. Just some things to think about.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@Gemgirlla I was wondering about that stuff, too. The one time I tried to do the whole mints/candy thing, where the heck do you keep that crap? I was trying to figure out where to keep the roses where they'd be safe, out of the way and still easily accessible. Seems like a major pain in bootie.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

I haven't gotten the email. I'm wondering does the app tells you which passenger to give them out to? Or is it to whomever you want?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> I haven't gotten the email. I'm wondering does the app tells you which passenger to give them out to? Or is it to whomever you want?


If it isn't at driver discretion, it should be. We are, after all, independent contractors....


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

So I've gotten 1 email and 2 text messages guess they don't want there roses to die. I keep 100 percent fare i will give out all flowers you want until then screw u. How about real driver incentives instead of these crap promotions. 25 gas cars for 100 hrs online


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Little Miss Muffet
Sat on a tuffet
A lightbulb was stuck up her ass.
It woke up the spider
Who lived deep inside her.
He said "Hey, free electric and gas."


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@Long time Nyc cab driver You've missed your true calling.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Are they ****ing kidding me, where is my barf bag.
> 
> Valentine's Day is right around the corner! This Saturday, February 14, we're going to surprise some lucky riders with roses when they request Uber-courtesy of Uber, and handed out by you (at no cost to you!).
> 
> ...


^^^
If they aren't the de-thorned roses, expect to see some blood on your seats that you'll have scrub. 
Or hope that you get Vince on your next ride.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We can take pictures of the blood stains and send them to Uber to get reimbursed for the cleaning


----------



## ElJuan (Dec 22, 2014)

Worst case you get good ratings all night. I would prefer a good response for what's in it for me though. I already have a good rating.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

ElJuan said:


> Worst case you get good ratings all night. I would prefer a good response for what's in it for me though. I already have a good rating.


No, worst case, some guy cracks you up side the head for hitting on his GF.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @Gemgirlla I was wondering about that stuff, too. The one time I tried to do the whole mints/candy thing, where the heck do you keep that crap? I was trying to figure out where to keep the roses where they'd be safe, out of the way and still easily accessible. Seems like a major pain in bootie.


Total pain. In theory a nice idea but probably not practical. Water is hard enough .


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Little Miss Muffet
> Sat on a tuffet
> A lightbulb was stuck up her ass.
> It woke up the spider
> ...


Is that what happened to LMM? I don't recall that version. Lol.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Is that what happened to LMM? I don't recall that version. Lol.


You should have heard about Little Boy Blue!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder if dandelions would be acceptable as flowers. They do like kind of pretty.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> You should have heard about Little Boy Blue!


Little Boy Blew
Hey! He needed the money.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> From a woman, it would likely seem like a nice gesture. If you feel good about doing it, I say do it! Probably not necessary and may not impact your rating. Also may logistically be an issue if you end up with a full car of paxs and could be a bit messy if you keep inside the car. You don't want to have to keep them in the trunk because then it would be difficult to give them out. Just some things to think about.


Is your ass glued to the seat..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I got the e-mail, I have not replyed.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Is your ass glued to the seat..


No is yours?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I got the e-mail, I have not replyed.


Me neither. BTW. I do none of the things you advise except 5 and of course "a hello how are you?" when they get into my car and a "thank you have a great night when they get out" and I have a great rating on Plus. I do make sure my car is impeccable, have water and an extra iPhone 5/6 charger. If it is a woman pax, I help her with her luggage in the trunk.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> You should have heard about Little Boy Blue!


Oh lord, you set him up LOL


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

If uber told me they would only take 10% instead of 20 for the day - -I still wouldn't do it. Its ridiculous , could be taken the wrong way,& I think thier will be plenty of women who say "thanks,,but no thanks". 
Plenty would wind up on the side of the road as soon as they exit the car,, and besides I would waste the ****in time it would take me to go to Costco and go thru the drama of gettin the damn flowers. 
How silly--------
What they should do is send all thier female drivers a dozen roses- -


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Oh lord, you set him up LOL


^^^
Or the one, "There once was a man from Nantucket...."


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

It sounded kind of creepy to me. Women are already sometimes a little wary with male drivers in LA, getting a rose from a complete stranger wouldn't help that in any way. I passed too.


----------



## ElJuan (Dec 22, 2014)

I think some of you are too worried about how it will be taken. I am sure if you present it as an Uber promotion, rather hey nice boobs here is a flower it go over fine. Even if they are the same sex, just say uber is giving ALL riders flowers today. 

What uber should do for those giving out flowers is give them priority on ride requests. Within reason. I don't want to drive 20 min for a ride.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Go pickup the flowers..... then sell them on the street corner.
You will probably make more from that then driving at the current rates.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

ElJuan said:


> Even if they are the same sex, just say uber is giving ALL riders flowers today.


Handing out flowers like a ****in *Hare Krishna * just aint me.....but good luck


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I like fresh flowers and we're broke as a joke so if they don't go over well, I'll put them in a vase on my dining room table


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> If uber told me they would only take 10% instead of 20 for the day - -I still wouldn't do it. Its ridiculous , could be taken the wrong way,& I think thier will be plenty of women who say "thanks,,but no thanks".
> Plenty would wind up on the side of the road as soon as they exit the car,, and besides I would waste the ****in time it would take me to go to Costco and go thru the drama of gettin the damn flowers.
> How silly--------
> What they should do is send all thier female drivers a dozen roses- -


That would be nice if they would send all 5 of us female drivers roses. But that might offend some men. .


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I like fresh flowers and we're broke as a joke so if they don't go over well, I'll put them in a vase on my dining room table


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Handing out flowers like a ****in *Hare Krishna * just aint me.....but good luck


But can you bang a tambourine? Lol.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> That would be nice if they would send all 5 of us female drivers roses. But that might offend some men. .


I doubt they'd be offended, they're used to be screwed over by Uber


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I doubt they'd be offended, they're used to be screwed over by Uber


That's true...


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Are they ****ing kidding me, where is my barf bag.
> 
> Valentine's Day is right around the corner! This Saturday, February 14, we're going to surprise some lucky riders with roses when they request Uber-courtesy of Uber, and handed out by you (at no cost to you!).
> 
> ...


_They did this last year here in San Diego_


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

Not too sure about this. Costco roses? Then I'd get aphid nests in my ride.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Guess what guys. I went out and got a $5 bouquet of red and pink carnations to give to passengers, just because I like doing things like that. Almost everyone ended up tipping me tonight, between $2-5. I even had a girl tip me $15 on a $16 fare.

It may seem stupid, but it definitely worked to get tips. I'll be picking up some more flowers for tomorrow.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Guess what guys. I went out and got a $5 bouquet of red and pink carnations to give to passengers, just because I like doing things like that. Almost everyone ended up tipping me tonight, between $2-5. I even had a girl tip me $15 on a $16 fare.
> 
> It may seem stupid, but it definitely worked to get tips. I'll be picking up some more flowers for tomorrow.


Honestly, I would tip you too if your profile pic belongs to you. Cute girl giving me a flower just doesn't happen too often or ever in my life.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Guess what guys. I went out and got a $5 bouquet of red and pink carnations to give to passengers, just because I like doing things like that. Almost everyone ended up tipping me tonight, between $2-5. I even had a girl tip me $15 on a $16 fare.
> 
> It may seem stupid, but it definitely worked to get tips. I'll be picking up some more flowers for tomorrow.


However you can control your passengers is fine. But do remember that they are animals which do need to be controlled. As far as milking for tips, I think very few of us have found inventive ways to do that reliably. The uber-pax resists tipping with a wolverine-like determination.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> The uber-pax resists tipping with a wolverine-like determination


*ROTFLMAO *


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> However you can control your passengers is fine. But do remember that they are animals which do need to be controlled. As far as milking for tips, I think very few of us have found inventive ways to do that reliably. The uber-pax resists tipping with a wolverine-like determination.


I actually found a way to get tips . I am not gonna share my secret, but basically what I did - I thought of examples when I gave tips- on a cruise on Bahamas and here in the States. And I copy it. Now I get around $10 a day . I am doing excusevly Lyft nowadays, but maybe it would work for Uber also. Just think when you wanted to give tip and copy it.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

7Miles said:


> I actually found a way to get tips . I am not gonna share my secret, but basically what I did - I thought of examples when I gave tips- on a cruise on Bahamas and here in the States. And I copy it. Now I get around $10 a day . I am doing excusevly Lyft nowadays, but maybe it would work for Uber also. Just think when you wanted to give tip and copy it.


You butter up the passengers.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Nope


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I am not gonna tell. But my ratings are high now. 4.85 . Improved within a week from 4.7x . And I am not a great talker either. But I do tell them one thing and it works only with out-of-owners. Hehe. They are the ones rate me high and tip now.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

7Miles said:


> I am not gonna tell. But my ratings are high now. 4.85 . Improved within a week from 4.7x . And I am not a great talker either. But I do tell them one thing and it works only with out-of-owners. Hehe. They are the ones rate me high and tip now.


Ummmm, welcome to California ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

So what's the god damn secret !!!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

He probably drives them through Compton and has his buddy simulate a carjacking, which he heroically saves them from.
Whatever works, man.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Got this morning


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Aw the reason you don’t get flowers from girls is cause you are a “nice guy”. Sorry, bummer man.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Aw the reason you don't get flowers from girls is cause you are a "nice guy". Sorry, bummer man.


I am not extra nice to anybody. I am nice just like you would be to a customer but I never offer water or open doors. I am myself. 
Next time you are in a foreign country or another city and really wanna tip extra your driver - ask yourself why and copy it. That's all. I copied what Bahama drivers did when I was there and it works , just talking a little. But tell them something what they find interesting to hear. I know what most visitors like to hear, men or women. I also gonna try different approach with locals , would like their tips too. Maybe next week or tomorrow . I am sick last few days, so don't drive as before.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Got this morning


Where is the dislike button.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Where is the dislike button.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Soullust said:


> Lol, at no cost to you, except your gas and time and you have to carry those things in your car, and hopefully the female pax doesn't take it as an unwanted advance


...and your dignity.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Are they ****ing kidding me, where is my barf bag.
> 
> Valentine's Day is right around the corner! This Saturday, February 14, we're going to surprise some lucky riders with roses when they request Uber-courtesy of Uber, and handed out by you (at no cost to you!).
> 
> ...


Uber preaching this green pollution free world and they buy the flowers that nobody asked for, that are shipped from south america in refrigerated containers packed in tonns of cardboard boxes

I hope they send some fresh milk back to poor countries in those containers


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

puber said:


> Uber preaching this green pollution free world and they buy the flowers that nobody asked for, that are shipped from south america in refrigerated containers packed in tonns of cardboard boxes
> 
> I hope they send some fresh milk back to poor countries in those containers


How the **** is uber going to make the world green, my uber car or their personal car, it's still a car transporting 1 to 4 passengers from point A to point B.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I went out today and took an Uber home, my first Uber as a rider. Got a Black for UberX prices. Driver was one of the first Sacramento drivers when the airport run was $37.

Anyway ... he gets me a rose out of the trunk, and the card makes it clear that it is not for the pax, but for the pax to give to someone else. Makes a brain dead guy look sweet and romantic. That is what the rose promotion is all about. Ohhhh... pretty clever.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

UberLady2015 said:


> right better just go to store and spend at least $20 for flowers to give it to your mom .. idk guys I think many of you complain way too much , if the flowers are free why not to take it ?! you can even keep them for yourself or sell it for $5 , I don't think that Uber would find out what you did with those flowers .. personally I didn't get any messages since im brand new, but if I had a chance I would definitely pick up those freebies


Since I am also the type that thinks its just another halmark holiday, I don't partake in it; but since I also need to keep the peace; I didn't hesitate to take them up on the offer. They were very nice roses and she really liked them. As for the pax's, they just got the little card after I told them I ran out of the flowers.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Are they ****ing kidding me, where is my barf bag.
> 
> Valentine's Day is right around the corner! This Saturday, February 14, we're going to surprise some lucky riders with roses when they request Uber-courtesy of Uber, and handed out by you (at no cost to you!).
> 
> ...


Well it didn't work for me. I bought carnations and all the Pax complimented me and how I was a 5 star driver. I watched my ratings plummet down to a 4.43 . I drive a beautiful clean Lexus RX330, offer water, and always courteous and safe driver. Young men don't like me.


----------



## liyagrey (Jan 10, 2017)

cybertec69 said:


> Are they &%[email protected]!*ing kidding me, where is my barf bag.
> 
> Valentine's Day is right around the corner! This Saturday, February 14, we're going to surprise some lucky riders with roses when they request Uber-courtesy of Uber, and handed out by you (at no cost to you!).
> 
> ...


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Revive a dead post almost 2 years dead and actually not say anything?.......must be bored


----------



## liyagrey (Jan 10, 2017)

ohh really i was't seen


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Go buy the cheapest flowers you can find,replace the Roses and give then to your sweetie.


----------

